# Summer 2006 Concert List



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Who have you seen this year and how was it?


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

I bought Cardigans tix (my guilty pleasure)...and they cancelled the whole tour 2 days later.

most fun all year was.......Metalskool at the Roxy in LA (Metalskool is a parody of 80's hair metal)

Andy


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I’ve seen some great shows this summer…

Black Crowes
Arrested Development
Dave Alvin
Son Volt
Robbie Fulks
Jay Crocker
Grupo Fantasma

Coming up...

Neville Brothers
Hall & Oates
John Prine
Frank Black
Dixie Chicks (with Grissom and Freed on guitars :rockon2: :rockon2: )
The Who


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I took my family to Italy for 3 weeks. My wife's cousin had 2 Santana tickets he could not use, so he gave them to us:food-smiley-004: . They played in a soccer stadium in Udine, Italy. Fantastic show!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lucked out on that one man. Sounds like it was a great show. There has not been anything come around here lately that would draw me out. Seen BB King early in the year at the Casino, but that was about it.


----------

